# Stippermesse 2009!



## gründler (12. Januar 2009)

*Stippermesse in Bremen 2009!*

Hi Männers und Frauen's!

Die Stippermesse am 1.3.2009 in Bremen steht bald vor der Tür.

Nur noch ein paar Wochen und dann ist es wieder soweit!
Die Elite trifft sich wieder in Bremen und auf Heinz "Tricast" und Susannes Einladung folgen tausende Stipper und Angler allgemein in die Messehalle in Bremen.

Viele Namenhafte Aussteller Promis und co.warten auf uns Angler.Natürlich kann auf der Messe fast alles käuflich erworben werden "Ruten Posen etc"

Der link zur AB Pressemitteilung Stippermesse 2009!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145463



In der IG hier im AB
Stippfreunde Brassen und co.findet ihr auch eine Angebot vom Heinz ein kleines Boardi treffen an diesem Sonntag auf die Beine zu stellen.
Wer möchte meldet sich einfach hier oder in der Ig.

lg


----------



## Tricast (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Hallo Gründler, mit dem Schritt die Stippermesse in die Messe-Bremen zu verlegen haben wir einen großen Schritt getan. Auch die Aussteller werden diesmal noch mehr sein. Auf 23 Ständen findet man alles was in Deutschland Rang und Namen hat. Auch nähere Infos zur Anreise und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten findest Du auf unserer Homepage stippermesse.com. Wir hoffen wieder eine tolle Messe zu bieten und der aktuelle französiche Meister kommt auch mit Rive. Und das Beste: Auch dieses Jahr haben Frauen und Jugendliche freien Eintritt. Also wir sehen uns und diesmal trinken wir auch ein Bier zusammen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Jup Heinz machen wir!
Hätten wir schon letztes Jahr tun können,aber haben nur fachgesimpelt bla bla und Bier wurde ganz vergessen,dieses Jahr wird es nicht vergessen. 
lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

bin auch in bremen anzutreffen.
nen ab-treffen ,klaro, ich bin dabei


----------



## karpfen-freak (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

ich werde hoffentlich auch da sein ich muss bloß noch mein vater überreden


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

hallo jungs,
wie weit würdet ihr für die messe anreisen?
weil im raum bielefeld ist messe-technisch nich sehr viel los,was angeln anbelangt.
würde mich über antworten sehr freuen,mfg angelsüchto


----------



## Tricast (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Hallo Angelsüchto,
zu der Messe in Bremen kommen Friedfischangler aus ganz Deutschland, den Niederlanden, Belgien und Österreich angereist. So war es jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren. Wenn Du dich informieren möchtest dann unter wewewe.stippermesse.com, dort findest Du alle Infos. Eintritt 4,--€, Frauen und Jugendliche freier Eintritt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## gründler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> wie weit würdet ihr für die messe anreisen?
> weil im raum bielefeld ist messe-technisch nich sehr viel los,was angeln anbelangt.
> würde mich über antworten sehr freuen,mfg angelsüchto


 

hi
Aus raum Köln BI Owl kommen einige leute zur Messe,die ich auch persönlich kenne.Und soweit ist BI ja nicht weg von Bremen.
lg


----------



## Magne1 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Ah Herrlich die Stippermesse fast vor meiner Haustür! Gibt es eigentlich schon ne HP mit Programm?


----------



## gründler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Klar gibs diesen!
http://www.stippermesse.com/

lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

danke für den link


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

hallo leute,
danke für die antworten,werde meinen dad wohl überreden müssen dahin zufahren:q scheint ja echt was los zu sein
wie heisst denn die strasse an der die messe-halle ist?


----------



## gründler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> danke für die antworten,werde meinen dad wohl überreden müssen dahin zufahren:q scheint ja echt was los zu sein
> wie heisst denn die strasse an der die messe-halle ist?


 
Direkt am Bahnhof,bezw.dahinter und da der sowie die Messe ausgeschildert ist kein problem zu finden.Es hängen auch Schilder Stippermesse  in der umliegenden nähe,war zu mindestens immer so.
lg


----------



## Magne1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Jo Danke für den Link!


----------



## angler4711 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Moin, Moin!




Dann sehen wir uns am 1.03.2009 alle!



:vik:


----------



## Tricast (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Das heißt: Angelst du schon, oder baust du noch auf.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## gründler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das heißt: Angelst du schon, oder baust du noch auf.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
:q:q:q

Rüüüüüüsssschtig!


----------



## angler4711 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



> [
> <HR style="COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" SIZE=1>
> Zitat:
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Zitat von *Tricast*
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

fährt jemand aus dem cellerraum zur messe?könnten dann doch ne fahrgemeinschaft machen



stefan


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> fährt jemand aus dem cellerraum zur messe?könnten dann doch ne fahrgemeinschaft machen
> 
> 
> 
> stefan


 
Sorry T4 voll 4 mann plus gerödel,sonst hätten wir dich mit genommen.Aber wer viel oder großes einkaufen will "Kiepe *Plattform mit E-Antrieb Messeneuheit*" der sollte Platz haben bei der Heimfahrt
lg


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Moin!

Wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt werd 
ich auch auch zum dritten Mal in Folge da sein. 

Fahrstrecke Nienburg-Dörverden-Verden-Bremen 
wer aufspringen will einfach melden.

Auch als "Nichtstipper" finde ich die Messe interessant und
konnte letzte Mal ein paar feine Röllchen ergattern.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt werd
> ich auch auch zum dritten Mal in Folge da sein.
> ...


 
Du willst doch nur Uwe besuchen auf seinem Stand gibs zu #h
lg


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Pssst... Will den Kerl auch mal Arbeiten sehen


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Pssst... Will den Kerl auch mal Arbeiten sehen


 

lol meinst steht genug hinterm tresen und raucht und Telt 

Ja unsere Uwe,aber der hat damals mit Heinz ja mehr oder weniger alles ins Leben gerufen.bezw.der Heinz mit ihm
Und nun sind wir schon in einer Messehalle vom Flohmarkt zur größten Stippermesse in Norddeutschland.
Das hat doch was positives was Heinz und anhang da so geschaffen hat.
Und kenne keine Messe die soviel andrang hat das ist Pferd und Jagd ne....gegen.
lg


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Ganz recht, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Schritt von der Stipper zur Anglermesse :q
Wobei die ganze Geschichte dann bestimmt an familiärem Charm verlieren würde.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ganz recht, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Schritt von der Stipper zur Anglermesse :q
> Wobei die ganze Geschichte dann bestimmt an familiärem Charm verlieren würde.


 
Glaube auch darum soll es eine reine Friedfischmesse bleiben,damit das Familäre nicht verloren geht,was aber jetzt schon beachtliche Zahlen angenommen hat.Denke ich an die ersten Messen ins Heinz seiner Schule und jetzt die letzten 2 Jahre dann sind das 200% mehr an Puplikums Zulauf.
lg


----------



## Tricast (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

_"Und nun sind wir schon in einer Messehalle vom Flohmarkt zur größten Stippermesse in Norddeutschland."
_
Wieso Norddeutschland? Kennst Du mehr als ich? Und die Engländer und Schotten waren mehr als begeistert und die haben in Birmingham wahrhaft eine große Angelmesse. Nicht umsonst kommen Holländer und Östereicher und aus ganz Deutschland am ersten Wochenende nach Bremen.

Die Stippermesse wird immer eine Friedfischmesse bleiben, also eine "Fachmesse" solange es die gibt und auch das Konzept bleibt. Angelmessen wie Waid und Ferkel oder ähnliche gibt es doch zur genüge wo Händler die _"Schnäppchen"_ verkaufen und hinterher im Forum gefragt wird ob einer das gute Stück kennt und etwas dazu sagen könnte.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Tricast schrieb:


> _"Und nun sind wir schon in einer Messehalle vom Flohmarkt zur größten Stippermesse in Norddeutschland."_
> 
> Wieso Norddeutschland? Kennst Du mehr als ich? Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz


 
Der Heinz der Heinz,ok die größte in Europa evtl.auch die Weltgrößte :vik:
lg


----------



## Tricast (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Hallo Gründler, nicht  gleich übertreiben. Aber in Deutschland gibt es wohl zur Zeit nichts vergleichbares.

Gruß Heinz
stippermesse.com


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Ist ja auch egal wie groß oder klein hauptsache sie findet überhaupt statt.Allein wegen allen Bekannten Freunden etc.die da sind.Ist wie son Ritual geworden fast alle aus der Szene= biste im März in Bremen,aber sicher dat kommt als antwort#6 
lg


----------



## m-spec (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Gründler, nicht  gleich übertreiben. Aber in Deutschland gibt es wohl zur Zeit nichts vergleichbares.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> stippermesse.com




Das ist definitiv so #6

Und die Trittbrettfahrer haben bisher immer eine Bauchlandung hingelegt(Löhne,Bürstadt...). 

Freue mich schon auf die Messe auch wenn ich den letzten 4 Jahren kaum zum schlendern über die Messe gekommen bin sondern Freundschaftsdienste auf einem Messestand geleistet habe und dieses Jahr wird es kaum anders sein.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

moin,.. hab mal eine kleine frage, die stippermesse ist doch öffentlich rechtlich , also es kann jeder dort hin!! oder braucht man eine bestimmte einladung!!!

werde dort auch da sein !!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

öffentlich rechtlich ist was anderes... 

Aber die Messe ist öffentlich da darf jeder erscheinen


----------



## der Nachwuchs (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

alles klar, danke !!!


----------



## nostradamus (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

hallo jungs,

ich würde definitiv auf die messe nach bremen fahren. es lohnt sich. leider komme ich erst am letzten tag wieder nach europa und habe bereits überlegt, ob ich einen flug von frankfurt nach bremen buche, aber leider ist es etwas zu stressig. also entäuscht mir den heiz nicht und fahrt hin.

ich beneide euch:c:c:c

nosta

ps: eine solche veranstaltung mit solchen eintrittspreisen!! geil:m

heinz danke, auch wenn ich dieses jahr nicht komme :k:k:l


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Ich habe läuten hören das es einige Sachen geben wird die es noch nicht in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt(im Ausland schon erhältlich).
Die wohl zur Messe in Deutschland vorgestellt werden.:vik:

Mehr darf ich noch nicht verraten!#h

lg




Ps:Heinz du hast ne Pn von mir.


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

*Hi!*

*8 mal werden wir noch wach dann ist endlich Stippertag *#6#h

lg


----------



## Krüger82 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Da freut sich aber jemand!!!!!!!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Ich freu mich auch schon und werde auf jeden Fall pünktlich dasein.
Habe ja ne kurze Anreise.


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Da freut sich aber jemand!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mfg


 
Das ist schon Ritual 

lg


----------



## angelsüchto (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

ich freu mich auch schon:vik: wann sollte man denn da sein um halbwegs gut reinzukommen?


----------



## Tricast (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

*Stippermesse - Kartenverkauf ab 8 Uhr und Einlass in die Halle 4.1 ab 9 Uhr.*
*Die Gastronomie hat auch ab 8 Uhr geöffnet mit Brötchen und Kaffee.*

*Gruß aus Bremen*
*Heinz*
*info@stippermesse.com*
*www.stippermesse.com*


----------



## angler4711 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Mion, Moin!


Nur noch 7 Tage, ich dreh durch!!!

Ich schlage vor ihr kommt alle zwischen 12
und 14 Uhr.


Dann habe ich morgens mehr Platz.




muhhahahahaha

:q


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Meine Freundin und ich ( " Fotofreunde " Nordwohlde ) sind von Heinz als Fotografen der Messe geladen. Ich freu mich. 
Um parkplätze braucht man sich nicht sorgen, auf der Bürgerweide gibt es über 1000. Wer mit dem Zug kommt, den Südausgang benutzen ( Stadthalle ) , denn ist man gleich da.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Fahrstrecke Nienburg-Dörverden-Verden-Bremen
> wer aufspringen will einfach melden.



Gilt immer noch #h


----------



## RainerM (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

was denkt ihr kann man da noch schnäppchen machen?:q


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



RainerM schrieb:


> was denkt ihr kann man da noch schnäppchen machen?:q


 
Zu verschenken gibt es da auch nichts, aber in den letzten Jahren war immer was dabei.


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

*2 mal werden wir noch wach.............*




Schnäppchen gab es jedes jahr,man muss nur die Augen auf halten.|wavey:

lg


----------



## Tricast (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

So waren heute Abend in der Halle und haben schon mal vorgearbeitet und die Stände eingezeichnet damit es morgen zügig los gehen kann mit dem Aufbau. Wird bestimmt eine geile Messe.

Viele Grüße
Heinz


----------



## m-spec (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Bestimmt. Haben gerade die letzten Sachen in den Anhänger eingeräumt und werden dann wohl kurz vor acht bei der Halle sein. #6

Wir sehen uns morgen Heinz


----------



## angler4711 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Einmal werden wir noch wach!






Bis morgen!


----------



## angelsüchto (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

|laola: ich komme auch,aber muss um halb 6 aufstehn,ich hoffe es lohnt sich#h


----------



## Aal-Papst (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Moin Männers,

sehen uns morgen. Freu mich schon.


----------



## gründler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

So Ladies und Männers!

Es ist soweit,ich hohle gleich 2 Teamkollegen ab und dann gehts los.

Wie ich schon gestern abend erfahren haben soll die Messehalle die alte Halle weit übertrumpfen.

Am Fox stand wo auch M.Spec sein wird,werden sich wohl die meisten Boardies treffen.
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und viele Tipps und Tricks von "Großen Spezis" aus der Szene,und natürlich für das was ihr euch erhofft habt,und evtl.auch kaufen wollt.
lg


----------



## angler4711 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Moin, Moin!


An die Veranstallter der Messe:


Ich war sehr zufrieden mit der Messe und ärgere mich
das ich nicht letztes Jahr schon da war.
Am stand von Shimano habe ich mir auch gleich eine
Bologneserute geholt in 7m länge.
War glaube ich die letzte von der sorte. 

Ah, da fällt mir doch noch was ein was ich zu
bemängeln hätte. Und zwar die Temperatur in
der Halle war viel zu warm.|uhoh:
Ich bin oft raus gegangen um Luft zu holen.


Und heute Nachmittag bin ich sofort mit meiner 
neuen Rute los gefahren.
Resoltat am ende, einen schönen Graßkarpfen von
56cm und 2,3kg.
Die Action der Rute absolut geil, die kann ich nur 
impfehlen!


Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!



:vik:


----------



## gründler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Die Messe wahr wie jedes Jahr eine Topveranstaltung.

Die Messehalle hat für ordentlich Platz gesorgt,und für eine gute übersicht.Auch gekauft wurde von A-Z alles,es gab wenige die nicht irgendwas an tüten kartons etc.mit sich rumschleppten.
Auch die Stars der Szene zb.aus Frankreich Didier Delannoy (Riveteam) standen fragen offen gegenüber,zwar zum teil über Dolmetscher aber sie waren Present.

An Heinz und Susanne sowie an alle Aussteller ein dickes Respekt und weiter so im nächsten Jahr.
lg.


----------



## Tricast (2. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Danke an alle User die am Sonntag auf der Stippermesse waren. Wir werden alles tun um am 7. März 2010 Euch wieder eine tolle Stippermesse zu bieten. Auf stippermesse.com werden wir Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Viele Grüße
Susanne und Heinz


----------



## snorreausflake (3. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Schade das es sowas auch net bei uns hier unten ( Stuttgarter) umgebung gibt.


----------



## Tricast (3. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Bremen ist doch nicht aus der Welt. Übrigens, es waren auf der Stippermesse welche aus Schweden, Dänemark, England, Belgien, Österreich, Ungarn, Tschechien und ganz viele aus Holland. Also, wo liegt das Problem?
Die nächste Stippermesse ist am Sonntag 7. März 2010 und wer sich rechtzeitig kümmert kommt auch sehr günstig nach Bremen; ob mit der Bahn oder sogar mit dem Flugzeug. Ach ja, einfach mal bei we.we.we.blinker.de reinschauen und ei stippermesse.com

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## haenschen (3. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Hallo
gibt es eigentlich nur eine stippermesse in deutschland ? 

mfg haenschen
___________________________________
rauchen ist eine sucht, angeln aber auch!


----------



## gründler (3. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



haenschen schrieb:


> Hallo
> gibt es eigentlich nur eine stippermesse in deutschland ?
> 
> mfg haenschen
> ...


 

Ja nur eine die so groß ist und die ist in Bremen!
Gibt dann noch Hausmessen verschiedener Händler,aber sowas wie Bremen gibs nur einmal in Deutschland.
lg


----------



## snorreausflake (3. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Bremen ist doch nicht aus der Welt. Übrigens, es waren auf der Stippermesse welche aus Schweden, Dänemark, England, Belgien, Österreich, Ungarn, Tschechien und ganz viele aus Holland. Also, wo liegt das Problem?
> Die nächste Stippermesse ist am Sonntag 7. März 2010 und wer sich rechtzeitig kümmert kommt auch sehr günstig nach Bremen; ob mit der Bahn oder sogar mit dem Flugzeug. Ach ja, einfach mal bei we.we.we.blinker.de reinschauen und ei stippermesse.com
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Bremen
> Heinz


USA,Thailand usw.sind auch nicht aus der Welt
Das Problem liegt einfach darin das es sich für mich als Anfänger einfach nicht lohnt soweit zu fahren weil ich einfach noch nicht weiß auf was man achten soll/muß


----------



## Tricast (4. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Die Stippermesse versteht sich als *Präsentationsmesse* und Verkaufsmesse und deshalb bietet sie gerade für Anfänger die Möglichkeit sich zu informieren und Eindrücke zu sammeln. Was dort an Infos rüberkommt findet man sonst nirgends und bewahrt vor manch einen Fehlkauf. Und wenn man sich rechtzeitig um eine Reisemöglichkeit kümmert wird es auch richtig billig; ich denke nur an die Werbung der Bahn für 29,-€ quer durch Deutschland. Zwar muß man Zeit investieren, aber die Kosten sind überschaubar und machen sich allemal bezahlt. Wer nicht gerade nur Köderfische stippt sondern sich für das Angeln auf Friedfische (Coarse fishing - wie die Engländer es nennen) interessiert auf der Stippermesse genau richtig. Aber letztendlich muß das jeder für sich entscheiden.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Stippermesse versteht sich als *Präsentationsmesse* und Verkaufsmesse und deshalb bietet sie gerade für Anfänger die Möglichkeit sich zu informieren und Eindrücke zu sammeln. Was dort an Infos rüberkommt findet man sonst nirgends und bewahrt vor manch einen Fehlkauf. Und wenn man sich rechtzeitig um eine Reisemöglichkeit kümmert wird es auch richtig billig; ich denke nur an die Werbung der Bahn für 29,-€ quer durch Deutschland. Zwar muß man Zeit investieren, aber die Kosten sind überschaubar und machen sich allemal bezahlt. Wer nicht gerade nur Köderfische stippt sondern sich für das Angeln auf Friedfische (Coarse fishing - wie die Engländer es nennen) interessiert auf der Stippermesse genau richtig. Aber letztendlich muß das jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz


 
Richtig Heinz, 
Angebot, 3 Leute können auch bei mir pennen für ein WE, müssen halt Karpfenliegen o.Ä. mitbringen ( eine hätte ich ... ) und denn sind sie in Bremen.


----------



## Magne1 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Da kann ich mich Knispel nur anschließen, solange noch Platz ist.
War total begeistert von der Stippermesse. Für mich absolutes Highlight war, als Michael Schlögl auf einmal neben mir stand. Leider gab es nicht genügend Angelbrot an dem Mosella stand, bzw. ich hab mir nicht gleich eins eingepackt, weil mir der Stand zu sehr belagert war. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder da und werd mir noch mehr Geld (diesmal waren es "nur" 100€) einstecken. Tolle Sachen gibt es da und Top Preise.


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*



Magne1 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich Knispel nur anschließen, solange noch Platz ist.
> War total begeistert von der Stippermesse. Für mich absolutes Highlight war, als Michael Schlögl auf einmal neben mir stand. Leider gab es nicht genügend Angelbrot an dem Mosella stand, bzw. ich hab mir nicht gleich eins eingepackt, weil mir der Stand zu sehr belagert war. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder da und werd mir noch mehr Geld (diesmal waren es "nur" 100€) einstecken. Tolle Sachen gibt es da und Top Preise.


 
Hab mir dieses Pressbrot von Mosella gekauft ( in Vanille ), können wir gerne auf Aland in meiner " Hausbucht " ausprobieren. Zwei von diesen Madendosen von 1,5 l Inhalt der Firma Fox ( haben sie dort für 2,50 Euronen / Stück verkauft ), sind auch in meinen Besitz übergegangen, da musste man einfach zuschlagen. 

Naja und denn noch mein obligatorischen Jahresbedarf an Futter und " Düfte " für´s Feedern und Sonstiges von Claus Müller ( CM - Lockstoffe ) : 
http://www.cm-lockstoffe.de/
das beste Futter was ich je hatte. Das Zeug geht hier in der Weser ab wie : " Schmidt´s Katze ".


----------



## Tricast (5. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Die ersten Bilder sind jetzt endlich Online unter www.stippermesse.com

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Tricast (12. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Jetzt auch der erste Bericht online. wewewe.stippermesse.com

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## bimba (17. März 2009)

*AW: Stippermesse 2009!*

Und was haltet ihr von der neuen zammataro feederrute?

Torsten


----------

